# Rate Your Risk



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 6, 2009)

Entertainment only:

http://www.rateyourrisk.org/

Beaten: My score is 16.
Murder: My score is -12.
Burglary: 21.

Guess I'm pretty low-risk.  Well, I'm boring, too. I don't go anywhere or do anything, mostly.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaten:  Your total is -18.
Murder:  Your total is -7.
Burglary:  Your total is 18.


----------



## TKDHomeSchooler (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaten -23
Murder -3
Burglary -23

I guess I'm pretty safe.


----------



## Steve (Dec 6, 2009)

Couple of funny thoughts came to mind as I did these.  First, at what point does safe become paranoid? 

the other was with regards to the question about being at least a first degree black belt in a martial art.   I wonder whether that raised or lowered the score.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaten: 37
Murdered: -2
Burglarized: 17

This was a really good set of tests, Bill. Got me thinking about a lot of simple safety precautions.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 6, 2009)

TKDHomeSchooler said:


> Beaten -23
> Murder -3
> Burglary -23
> 
> I guess I'm pretty safe.


 
Hah, I'm coming to live with you and your family!


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Dec 6, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Couple of funny thoughts came to mind as I did these.  First, at what point does safe become paranoid?



Of course I am paranoid.  The only question is whether I am paranoid enough.

My home has two big noisy dogs, a central alarm system, and a well-armed and trained person at home most of the time.  I'm still considering devising a way to attach a firearm to a roomba.  Just kidding on that last part.

But I do remove the overhead lightbulbs from cars I own.  When I open a car door at night, I know where everything is.  No one else needs to, and I don't like being a silhouette.  Paranoid?  Well, at least my paranoia does me no harm.


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaten:



> Your total is *31*.
> (Negative score) A minus score indicates that the criminal would be in danger FROM YOU. The greater the negative score...the greater the danger.
> *(0 to 50) This score shows a low risk of assault. You are either highly cautious or a poor target. You should not be foolishly overconfident however. Keep up the precautions and take the test again next month and don't fudge on your points. Don't open your door to strangers. It puts you at risk. It has simply gotten too dangerous to use an ATM (automatic teller machine) after dark. Recommend ATM machines to be placed in police substations.*


Some thoughts on this... I'm probably more highly cautious than anything else... definitely a poor target but I have on occasions carried more than $100 cash on my person and a few times have had more than $500.00 cash on me... but I'm a stupid target because anyone attempting to rob me is in for a world of hurt. 
I've been attempted robbed at gunpoint (that failed because I fought back taking them by surprise and running like hell), and robbed enmassed (losing only my watch, instead of my watch, wallet, and life) because I fought back against all 8 (group of older teenagers looking for mean-fun). 
Only problem with the test I had was when it asked that if I open doors without seeing first who is outside... being deaf and there are no windows looking outside to help identify the visitor. I live with my parents and they're deaf and they habitually open the door to see who it is... it's also a necessary means for them to communicate (lip-reading, writing, etc.). 
But they've lived in this house for over 30 years without incident. 
Not to mention that there is a fire dept. and ambulance less than 2 blocks away and every police call has been within 2-5 minutes. The area where I live isn't high crime but heavily patrolled because of the number of stores and businesses and manufacturing surrounding the residential. 

Murder:


> Your total is *10*.
> *(Less than 20)The Metropolitan Police Department is hiring. Look at our main page for hiring details if you think you qualify as a police officer
> *
> 
> ...


Burglary: I try not to piss anyone off anymore, I don't do or deal in drugs anymore and live several states away from where I used to do/dealt drugs so I'm not going to worry. I never tried to cheat/piss anyone off during my drug days anyway. 
I don't frequent bars or nightclubs anymore, I just do my job go home and relax and flirt with my gf quietly without bothering anyone. 
No worries on that either.

Burglary:


> Your total is *-21*.
> *(Less than 50) This score shows a low risk of burglary. The lower your score, the lower your chances of being burglarized. It seems you take many sensible precautions. Many who score 25 or less are apartment dwellers.Steel doors helped you a lot on this test. Make sure you keep them locked.Add a perimeter alarm on your house and reap the security benefits and lower insurance costs.*


Here, I constantly worry about burglary because I am low income and parents are fixed income but have a few nice things that'd be worth the while of someone doing a bit of B&E here. What is worse is that they're elderly and deaf to boot... a person could smash a window and they wouldn't know about it until the bgs are in the house. When I sleep I am deaf because I have to take my hearing aids out or it's just going to be far too uncomfortable... when I NAP however I leave them in. 
Parents are fixed income and I am low income ... meaning we cannot afford high or even low tech anti burglar devices. All windows are locked and never left open, but again, a crowbar to the glass would go unheard... especially at night or when I'm not at home during the day working. 
It's a worry but the neighborhood I'm in is relatively safe and our house isn't an attractive target becuase it's open yard and high visability from the road and neighbors. 

Still it nags on me. Making me hard to sleep at night. Sigh.



stevebjj said:


> Couple of funny thoughts came to mind as I did these.  First, at what point does safe become paranoid?


My thoughts exactly (see above) 


stevebjj said:


> the other was with regards to the question about being at least a first degree black belt in a martial art. I wonder whether that raised or lowered the score.


 Probably lowered it because (to me) it seems that the author of the test(s) knows that a high ranking MA-ist has an awareness and response level that's higher than the average non-MA-ist  and thus a harder target for a street robbery or even murder.


----------



## Flea (Dec 6, 2009)

Burglary - 37
Beaten - 36
Murder - -3

Not great, but not so shabby either. I take the commonsense measures, and living in the area I do has jacked my awareness way up. A lot of my success seems to come from my monastic social life; I don't drink, I very seldom party, and usually hang out at home.  I can't afford an alarm system, but once a burglar forced his way in he'd look around at my crappy stuff, have a good laugh, and leave.  No one has ever broken in, but I've watched a couple halfassed attempts through my window while I was home.  Of course the dog goes apoplectic when that happens.

I was a little surprised to see that dog ownership didn't figure in more though.  Not that most dogs would actually defend human or home in a pinch, but they do have the intimidation factor of being dogs.  I know my guy has gotten me out of a couple potential fixes.


----------



## MBuzzy (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaten: -6
Murder: -30
Burglary: 20

I think I need an alarm.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 6, 2009)

Entertainment only:

http://www.rateyourrisk.org/

Beaten: My score is 32
Murder: My score is -19.
Burglary: 09.


I know I travel for work and this is what opens me up for being beaten or attacked. 
It might be lower if they had more detailed options such as my Carry on is a back pack to put over my shoulder so the one checked luggage is in one hand with the other one free and available to react or obtain a weapon (improvised).


----------



## Aikikitty (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaten: 8
Murder: -26
Burglary: 29


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 6, 2009)

Wouldn't posting these results actually increase your risk if someone were actually researching doing any of these things to you? 

Living is risk. 

If you become paranoid and obsessed with taking measures to prevent harm then you will negatively impact the quality of your life. 

On the other hand, if you dismiss the need to address these risks you can put yourself in unnecessary danger. 

Take steps to protect yourself and property, but don't go overboard with it.

A little common sense goes an extremely long way. 

Take care and stay safe.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Dec 6, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Wouldn't posting these results actually increase your risk if someone were actually researching doing any of these things to you?
> 
> Living is risk.
> 
> ...


 
Posting your risk could become a risk. 

Posting online is a risk as people could track timing and absences. 

As you stated living is a risk.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 6, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> Wouldn't posting these results actually increase your risk if someone were actually researching doing any of these things to you?
> 
> Living is risk.
> 
> ...


 
Great. Now Crip is gonna come to my house and steal my espresso maker.


----------



## K-man (Dec 6, 2009)

Beaten: 1
Murder: -12
Burglary: 15

Then again, this survey describes US conditions.  Our crime rates are low in comparison and if I had to use the security precautions implied in the survey I think I would shift elsewhere.
We can all take sensible precautions and still enjoy enjoy our lives and our freedom.
Life is for living, not locking youself into a box.  :asian:


----------



## David43515 (Dec 7, 2009)

Beaten -4
Murdered -8
Burglarized 20 (Doggone sliding glass door on the balcony.)


----------



## Marginal (Dec 7, 2009)

Beaten: 27
Murder: 0 (Ha ha you Study folks!)
Burglary: -1 (I think they're after my 3DO)


----------



## Korppi76 (Dec 7, 2009)

Hmm many of the questions did't quite work for me It might be because they are for USA.
But anyway:
Beaten 35
Murder 16 
Burglary 2.


----------



## Stac3y (Dec 7, 2009)

Beaten: 17
Murdered: 1
Burglary: -1 (I think because of the steel doors)


----------



## teekin (Dec 7, 2009)

Jenny, you uhhhh, have an expresso machine?  Does it have the foaming steamer too? Just asking, cause I was gonna buy one n stuff.
lori


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 7, 2009)

Not connecting to its server at this moment. :shrug:


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 7, 2009)

> (negative score) a minus score indicates that the criminal would be in danger from you. The greater the negative score...the greater the danger.



-1 
-32
-62


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 7, 2009)

That very large number at the last is supposed to be our risk of burglary.  

I would say the questions provided aim towards habits.  Our single burglary was opportunistic, however the second attempt three days later likely was not.

I do need to speak more softly and I'm rather certain the first score (beaten) is related to certain questions I refused to answer.


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

Grendel308 said:


> Jenny, you uhhhh, have an expresso machine? Does it have the foaming steamer too? Just asking, cause I was gonna buy one n stuff.
> lori


 
Ummmm...no. I live in a yak hair yurt and have eschewed all things material.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 7, 2009)

Too many questions that don't pertain to living here so can't answer any of them fully enough to get a rating of risk!


----------



## KELLYG (Dec 7, 2009)

7 assault
12 murder
5 burglar

How did you guys get - scores?


----------



## Steve (Dec 7, 2009)

KELLYG said:


> 7 assault
> 12 murder
> 5 burglar
> 
> How did you guys get - scores?


I don't honestly know.  I think, mostly, I don't engage in a lot of high risk behavior.  I'm a homer.  I go to work in the mornings and go home in the evenings.  I eat with my family and seldom (as in maybe once every 2 years) go into a bar that isn't attached to Red Robin.  I work in a place with restricted access.

Some things that I think would have raised my scores if they had been asked are that I make no attempts to participate anonymously online.  It's very easy to find out my full name and in what city I live.  I guess that's a little risky, although unless someone femme fatale stalks me, I don't do or say much that would cause anyone to get really mad.  Still, it's not without risk.  

As a general rule, I only share things that are easily learned about me in person.  Like my name.


----------



## Carol (Dec 7, 2009)

Wheeeeee....I'm boring!  

Beaten:  -17
Murder: -24
Burglary: -17


----------



## Flea (Dec 7, 2009)

shesulsa said:


> -1
> -32
> -62



Damn, girl!  Remind me to stay on your good side.  :mst:

I didn't quite get the risk factor with the question on being soft-spoken.  Does that increase someone's risk or decrease it?  And why?

(Scurrying softly back to a distant corner to meekly await a response.)


----------



## Carol (Dec 7, 2009)

Flea said:


> Damn, girl!  Remind me to stay on your good side.  :mst:
> 
> I didn't quite get the risk factor with the question on being soft-spoken.  Does that increase someone's risk or decrease it?  And why?
> 
> (Scurrying softly back to a distant corner to meekly await a response.)



Decreases risk.   People tend to be mirrors of each other, and conflicts (including arguments) often escalate instead of *poof* appearing out of nowhere.   People that speak calmly provide less fuel for a conflict to ignite, and people that can continue to speak calmly under duress provide less fuel for a conflict to escalate.


----------



## MattNinjaZX-14 (Dec 7, 2009)

*Beaten*

*-32*

*Murder*

* -49*
*
*
*Burglary*

*-73*


----------



## K-man (Dec 7, 2009)

MattNinjaZX-14 said:


> *Beaten*
> 
> *-32*
> 
> ...


So, you're being held in solitary confinement in a military barracks and they let you keep your weopons!!


----------



## Flea (Dec 7, 2009)

Carol Kaur said:


> Decreases risk.   People tend to be mirrors of each other, and conflicts (including arguments) often escalate instead of *poof* appearing out of nowhere.   People that speak calmly provide less fuel for a conflict to ignite, and people that can continue to speak calmly under duress provide less fuel for a conflict to escalate.



Thanks!  That explains a few things.  I've been in arguments where the opposing party berates me for talking down to them as if they were a child.  I'm not talking down, I'm just not yelling like they are.  It seems to creep people out.  It can also be fun when someone clearly _wants_ an excuse ... nothing pisses them off more than being polite and reasonable.  :angel:


----------



## Jenny_in_Chico (Dec 7, 2009)

You're really pissing me off, Flea.


----------



## Marginal (Dec 8, 2009)

Flea said:


> Damn, girl!  Remind me to stay on your good side.  :mst:
> 
> I didn't quite get the risk factor with the question on being soft-spoken.  Does that increase someone's risk or decrease it?  And why?


I think it increases the risk. Soft spoken can be perceived as a lack of confidence or that you're afraid of whoever you're talking to which would mark you as a potential victim. (Depending on the definition of soft spoken at least. I'm thinking more unassertive and passive than simply staying calm...)


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2009)

One trick we use is to take an offending person aside and talk very softly to them, using 'friendly' body language and smiles all the time but actually telling them we will put our hands down their throats and pull their insides out etc etc. works everytime as when they say they were threatened the witnesses disagree because we appear so friendly lol!

Carol, the idea of a poof appearing out of nowhere is somewhat disconcerting!!
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=poof


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 8, 2009)

Beaten 56
I think the things that raised my score on this one is not locking my car doors when I drive, not being able to change a flat tire (actually, I think I could if I HAD to, I did learn how to do it many years ago but have never had to, though I'd never accept help from a stranger and would remain in my car _with_ the doors locked until help arrived) and opening the door to strangers without asking for ID.

Murder 12

Burglary -16


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 8, 2009)

Got a 26 on the first one, then the company proxy decided this site was not kosher.  Kept getting an image of that picture floating around the internet with the guy who says, "You gonna get raped".


----------



## Flea (Dec 8, 2009)

Jenny_in_Chico said:


> You're really pissing me off, Flea.



Jenny, I'm terribly sorry you feel that way.  You still can't have my parking space, but I wish you a delightful afternoon.  I'm sure you'll have no trouble finding another one after driving around for a couple more hours.  :uhyeah:


----------



## morph4me (Dec 8, 2009)

Beaten  4

Murdered  4

Burglar  30


----------



## Steve (Dec 8, 2009)

Regarding being soft spoken, in a past job, I would frequently work with mentally ill people who were often angry and in order to do my job, I'd have to defuse the situation.  One thing I would do would be to speak at just under a normal tone of voice.  The tendency is, as someone else raises their voice, you raise your own in order to be heard.  This often makes things worse.  Yelling, "Calm Down!!!" at someone will likely have the opposite affect.  

Not exactly a self defense situation, although I guess if it got too out of control it could have become one, but the idea is the same.


----------



## searcher (Dec 8, 2009)

Beaten: -26
Murder: -45
Burglary: 26


----------



## searcher (Dec 8, 2009)

I just had a thought after going over my risk of burglary.

Don't I get some type of decrease in my point level, since I don't have anything of value for them to steal?      That should make it at least a -20.


----------



## Tez3 (Dec 8, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Regarding being soft spoken, in a past job, I would frequently work with mentally ill people who were often angry and in order to do my job, I'd have to defuse the situation. One thing I would do would be to speak at just under a normal tone of voice. The tendency is, as someone else raises their voice, you raise your own in order to be heard. This often makes things worse. Yelling, "Calm Down!!!" at someone will likely have the opposite affect.
> 
> Not exactly a self defense situation, although I guess if it got too out of control it could have become one, but the idea is the same.


 

People always yell calm down don't they when situations are heated and it never works!
My instructor when someone is giving him verbal will pretend to be deaf and keep saying sorry mate can't hear you, while edging closer to the person who in turn is shouting louder and coming closer to my instructor who head butts and drops him. You don't want to know what he does next but he does put him in the recovery position afterwards, we've all been taught that.


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 8, 2009)

A little respect goes a long way.


----------



## Steve (Dec 8, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> People always yell calm down don't they when situations are heated and it never works!
> My instructor when someone is giving him verbal will pretend to be deaf and keep saying sorry mate can't hear you, while edging closer to the person who in turn is shouting louder and coming closer to my instructor who head butts and drops him. You don't want to know what he does next but he does put him in the recovery position afterwards, we've all been taught that.


 Brits and headbutts.  What's up with that?  It seems to be a much more common tactic in the UK than anywhere else I've heard of!


----------



## celtic_crippler (Dec 8, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Brits and headbutts. What's up with that? It seems to be a much more common tactic in the UK than anywhere else I've heard of!


 
If you're dumb enough to get in someone's face then you deserve a broken nose. LOL 

Go Brits!


----------



## Steve (Dec 8, 2009)

celtic_crippler said:


> If you're dumb enough to get in someone's face then you deserve a broken nose. LOL
> 
> Go Brits!


  I don't get in anyone's face.  That's why I have a negative rating for being beaten!


----------



## CoryKS (Dec 8, 2009)

searcher said:


> I just had a thought after going over my risk of burglary.
> 
> Don't I get some type of decrease in my point level, since I don't have anything of value for them to steal? That should make it at least a -20.


 
Yeah, but it makes your beating score go up because they're pissed that they wasted their time with you.


----------



## Flea (Dec 8, 2009)

Not only that, but living in a poor neighborhood would drive your score up too for all the other sociological baggage poverty brings with it.


----------



## K-man (Dec 8, 2009)

stevebjj said:


> Brits and headbutts. What's up with that? It seems to be a much more common tactic in the UK than anywhere else I've heard of!


Isn't it obvious?  (Being Aussie, can't help but to have a little niggle.)


----------

